# French newcomer - any advise ?



## fonclea (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi all,

I am curently living in the UK 'till my knowledge of english allowed me a transfert in Canada. I work in hospitality industry for a brand well established in Toronto and Montreal. 

My brother lived there a year and i've been informed through the "Centre culturel canadien" of various ways to get a visa, a job,.... 
Now i just wish to know if it's feasible to leave in Montreal or Toronto without a driving license. I tried to have it 4 times......

Where is the most developped trqnsport network ?

By the way i would love to hear any comment of peoples living in Canada. Where ? How is life there ?.....

Thanks,
Merci,


----------



## fonclea (Dec 14, 2008)

any canadian here ?


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

fonclea said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am curently living in the UK 'till my knowledge of english allowed me a transfert in Canada. I work in hospitality industry for a brand well established in Toronto and Montreal.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, welcome to the Forum,

I have not much personal experience of Montreal and Toronto only visited a couple of times. But I would say the transit systems are very well developed in both cities and it would be possible to live there without a vehicle.
I live in Alberta and hour from Calgary, it is very beautiful but you definitely need a car here.
Good luck with your language training, Louise


----------

